# test gaming avec Puce M1 via parallels 16 sur Origin.com



## Macriart (1 Mai 2021)

Présentement j'ai un iMac 27 late 2014 sur intel, on aiment vraiment notre iMac à la maison. On peut faire tout ce qu'ont veut (suite adobe, netflix...)même pour les enfant faire tourner windows en bootcamp pour le gaming.
on pense le changer mais pour iMac un intel ou un M1. Toutes notre bibliothèque de jeux est sur Origin store. je suis un peut perdu avec tout les nouveau trucs de compatibilité , arm, windows arm x86, émulation ....Notre grosse question est-ce que s'est possible avec les nouveau mac m1 de jouer sur Origin store (origin.com) via paralles desktop 16 avec windows 10. on veut garder notre bibliothèque$$$ de jeux. pour le reste tout devrais être compatible. j'ai trouver que steam est compatible.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2021)

Windows n’est pas supporte en natif. Enfin, si (il existe une version arm), mais pas tes jeux.
Si tu veux garder de bonnes performances avec tes jeux x86/64, reste sur ton mac Intel.

tu penses échanger ton mac Intel contre un mac m1 ?


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
C'est un peu tôt pour savoir quoi recommander comme machine lorsque l'on a besoin de Windows, aujourd'hui ce n'est pas encore vraiment utilisable avec les nouveau M1, et on ne peux plus recommander d'acheter un Mac Intel dont tout le monde voit bien que leur avenir est incertain. 
Mais 2014 c'est bien jeune pour mettre un Mac à la retraite, qu'est-ce qui lui arrive ?


----------



## Macriart (1 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est un peu tôt pour savoir quoi recommander comme machine lorsque l'on a besoin de Windows, aujourd'hui ce n'est pas encore vraiment utilisable avec les nouveau M1, et on ne peux plus recommander d'acheter un Mac Intel dont tout le monde voit bien que leur avenir est incertain.
> Mais 2014 c'est bien jeune pour mettre un Mac à la retraite, qu'est-ce qui lui arrive ?



Merci pour les conseil, je voulais le changer parce que j'ai encore une bonne valeurs$$$$, je vais repoussé à plus loin la vente de mon  iMac. je me croise les doigt pour trouver un iMac aussi polyvalent dans le futur.


----------



## Macriart (1 Mai 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Windows n’est pas supporte en natif. Enfin, si (il existe une version arm), mais pas tes jeux.
> Si tu veux garder de bonnes performances avec tes jeux x86/64, reste sur ton mac Intel.
> 
> tu penses échanger ton mac Intel contre un mac m1 ?


si je comprend bien les jeux sur Origin Store ne sont pas compatible avec window 10 arm,
voir video









						Windows 10 GAMING on Mac Is NOW POSSIBLE! (GTA 5, Assassin's Creed, Hitman, Batman: Origins)
					

We get closer and closer to being able to play games on Mac computers. It's not quite there yet, but with the release of Apple Silicon, Parallels 16.5, and M...




					www.youtube.com
				




Merci pour les conseil, je voulais le changer parce que j'ai encore une bonne valeurs$$$$, je vais repoussé à plus loin la vente de mon iMac. je me croise les doigt pour trouver un iMac aussi polyvalent dans le futur.


----------

